# stovepipes and jams



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

Finally took my new uspc9 out today to shoot more than 1-2 rounds out of it. I love the gun compared to my smith 686. Only problem was each round stovepiped and jamed. In all fairness I was given the box of reloads 124gnfmc. will this gun be ammo picky? anyone reloading a round that seems to work well? A fellow at the range gave me a few factory rounds these ran flawlessly I cant tell you whatthey were and he left after giving me the shells. being my father reloads tons of rounds for me I really would like to get some load input.

Newbe Bob


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Any auto made can be a little choosey about what it likes. I would try different makes of factory ammo untill I found the one that's the best for my gun. Then see if you can reload it to the same specs. Sounds like the reloads you had were a little to weak to cycle the slide. Good luck.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I am not familiar with HK's but my M&P's like reloads in the middle to upper end of the load chart. They have to have enough steam to operate the mechanism.

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah, the other guys are on the money. Not enough juice in the reloads to cycle the gun completely. Get better ammo.


----------

